# APC Instruments. Circle K Strings and 40" scale related.



## ixlramp (Jan 27, 2013)

APC Instruments is Chris Cardone, "C3", one third of Circle K Strings.







^ APC Churchill. Available with up to 9 strings, 30 frets and 40" scale.






^ Left: ECF45. Right: 39.5" scale octave down EADG Shark for Maris The Great. Middle: Awesome strings.






Maris The Great and LaRissa Vienna.
Is a 39.5" scale too big for a girl?






No of course not ...











^ C3 at NAMM 2013.

www.apcinstruments.com

http://www.myspace.com/apcinstruments


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2013)

Chris is such a class act


----------



## abandonist (Jan 28, 2013)

That 40" is... long. Maybe there's a better way to pull the bridge back a few inches to facilitate easier access to the low register?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome to know there are more people building such things 



abandonist said:


> That 40" is... long. Maybe there's a better way to pull the bridge back a few inches to facilitate easier access to the low register?



That's exactly what Skip does with the Knuckle Quake - the body is super elongated to bring the bridge back several inches. I've heard those basses are very easy to play.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweet infantile, 8 lb 9 oz, just-been-born Jesus
I'm not big into the super-scale basses, but all of these guys at Circle K make me want one :/


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah the APC Shark has the worst possible body design and strap button placement for a 40" scale, but that one is just a one-off for Maris The Great they usually have a 35" scale. I'm sure the big gay zombie can handle it  (gay as in homosexual, not as in "irritating and slightly homophobic teenage insult", he's a gay zombie).


----------



## KhzDonut (Jan 28, 2013)

I got to try out an Octave-Below-B through a fEarful cab at NAMM last week. It was Something like a .230 string, it was huge. I think the scale length was 38 or 39.5, I don't remember what he said.

I plucked it once and then just hung it up. Skip asked me if I wanted to come back and try it when I could "really crank up the volume and hear it."
I told him "no thanks, I'm pretty sure I just pooped a little. I fear for my organs."

What can I say? I like my squeetily-spooch intact.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2013)

Rare sighting of Skip from Circle K Strings, on the left and probably in a kilt, NAMM 2013.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 29, 2013)

I really want to hear that 40" with the cables on it.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 29, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> Rare sighting of Skip from Circle K Strings, on the left and probably in a kilt, NAMM 2013.



Truth - kilted for the duration. Still exhausted.

There will be Knuckles and APCs aplenty next year - Quake, Cascadia and RIM from me for sure. I'll have a 32" that I hope to have in both guitar and bass versions but talk is big post-show. Heaven knows what Chris is going to build.

If I can wind them (and that is the snag right now - the strings) I'll have a 60" RIM. This to know what F# sounds like using a .136/.142


----------

